# الاعياد --عيد السنة السابعه او سنة السبت .



## المقدس (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد فى الكتاب المقدس*

يمكن تقسيم الاعياد فى الكتاب المقدس الى  :-- 

  اولا  --- الاعياد التى نص عليها الكتاب المقدس صراحة  . وهى  : .

  ( ا ) : 1-- يوم السبت .
           2--عيد راس الشهر . 
          3-- عيد السنة السابعة .
           4- عيد السنة السابعة سبع سنين ( او ما يسمى بسنة اليوبيل ) .

  ( ب ) : الاعياد الكبرى  : 
         5-- عيد الفصح.
         6-- عيد الفطير .
          7-- عيد الخمسين ( او عيد الاسابيع ) . 
          8--  عيد المظال  ( او عيد لجمع ) . 
   ( ج )  مواسم عامة  : 
         9 -- عيد الابواق 
          10 -- عيد التدشين 
           11 -- عيد يوم الكفارة 

     ثانيا : --- الاعياد التى استخدمت فى ظروف خاصة  خلال معاملات اللة مع  شعبة  وهى :
     12-- عيد الفوريم 
      13 -- عيد التجديد


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الاعياد فى الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## المقدس (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعي   __-. يوم السبت*

هو اليوم السابع الذى يستريح فية اليهود من اشغالهم . اليومية .  + ولفظة السبت معربة عن اللغة العبرانية وتعنى   راحة  .
  وقد اوصى الرب بحفظة وتقديسة . لانة استراح فى اليوم السابع عند خلق العالم . 
  وكل من يكسر السبت يتدنس ويكون مدانا امام الناموس . وكان ذلك سببا مباشر فى العداء بين اليهود والامم . وكل يوم سبت من كل اسبوع كان ينبغى ان تقدم فيى  ( محرقة كل سبت ) وهى  :   خروفان حوليان صحيحان . مع عشران من دقيق ملتوت بزيت مقدس . مع ربع هين من الخمر يسكب للرب . 
  بالاضافة الى المحرقة الدئمة التى كانت تقدم للرب يوميا على مدار السنة . 
 وبالرغم من هذا فقد نزع الرب بركلت هذا اليوم . من اليهود . ( اشعياء  ++يقول  لا تعودوا تاتون بتقدمة باطلة . البخور هو مكرهة لى . راس الشهر والسبت ونداء المحفل .لست اطيق الاثم والاعتكاف . رؤوس شهوركم واعيادكم بغضتها نفسى . صارت على ثقلا  مللت حملها . ). 
لذا كان ارميا النبى يرثى قومة قائلا  : كيف غطى السيد بغضبة ابنة صهيون بالطلام ...  انسى الرب صهيون المواسم والسبت ورذل بسخطة غضبة . الملك الكاهن  بل لقد ابطل الرب كل ما يتعلق بالسبت .اذ يقول الرب على لسان هوشع النبى ( وابطل كل افراحها. اعيادها ورؤس شهورها وسبوتها وجميع مواسمها . ) .
لذا نغير فى الكنيسة هذا العيد الى اليوم الاول من الاسبوع اى يوم الاحد .وبالرغم من ذلك لم تلغى الكنيسة كرامة السبت  باعتبارة رمزا للراحة الابدية . التى سيعيشها القديسون مع الرب  بعد الدينونة العظمى .  ولذلك تكنع الكنيسة الصوم الانقطاعى وكل تداريب التذلل بالاضافة الى يوم الاحد السبت ايضا . 
 انن فى المسيحية نكرم السبت باعتبارة رمزا . ونعيد الاحد لكونة حقيقة قائمة .


----------



## المقدس (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد ---  عيد راس الشهر*

وهو ابتداء الشهر القمرى .وكان تعدادة الشهر السابع بين شهور السنة .
   ( وكلم الرب موسى قائلا ): كلم بنى اسرائيل قائلا فى الشهر السابع فى اول الشهر يكون لكم عطلة تذكار البوق محفل مقدس . عملا ما من الشغل لا تعملوا لكن تقربون وقودا للرب . 
  وكان يطلق على هذا العيد ايضا  ( الاهلة ) وهى ماخوذة من ( يهل ) كتعبير عن اليوم الذى يهل فية الشهر القمرى . 
  وكان يقدم فى هذا العيد الشهرى من كل سنة ( محرقة للرب ) هى  :
  1-محرقة رائحة سرور ووقود للرب .:: ثورين ابنى بقر + ثلث اعشار من دقيق ملتوت بزيت تقدمة لكل ثور .
  كبش واحد + عشرين من دقيق ملتوت بزيت تقدمة للكبش .
  سبع خراف حولية + عشر واحد من دقيق ملتوت بزيت تقدمة لكل خروف .
 وسكائب هذة المحرقات وتقدماتها  ::
  نصف هين للثور الواحد وثلث هين للكبش الواحد وربع هين للخروف الواحد  .جميعها من الخمر النقى . 
  2-  ذبيحة خطية للرب : وهى تيس واحد من الماعز .
   هذا بالاضافة الى المحرقة الدائمة التى كانت تقدم للرب يوميا على مدار السنة .
  وكان يصحب تقديم تلك الذبائح تبويق الكهنة فى ابواق من الفضة . 
  ولقد بطل هذا العيد فى المسيحية ايضا .لانة ظل للمجد ... يقول ما بولس  : فلا يحكم عليكم احد فى اكل او شرب او جهة عيد او هلال او سبت التى هى ظل الامور العتيدة  ...


----------



## المقدس (9 سبتمبر 2009)

وهى تسمى : سنة الابراء او سنة العطلة  او سنة الاطلاق .--- فحينما تبداء السنة السابعة كان يكف الجميع عن كل شغل فلاحة الارض ويتركون محاصيل الارض للفقراء والغريب ووحوش الارض . وان سنة السبت تدل على ان الشعب والارض كليهما للرب . 
 لذا كان عيد سنة السبت ينطوى على امرين  :
  1-- سبت تو راحة الارض .اذتترك بدون حرث او تقصيب لعل السبب فى هذا هو افادة الارض وحفظها من الاستنزاف المستمر لخيراتها .
  2- العفو عن المديونين وترك الديون للاخرين . لقد كانت سنة السبت سنة عطاء يامر الرب فيها شعبة قائلا : يبرىء كل صاحب دين يدة مما اقؤض صاحبة .لا يطالب صاحبة ولا اخاة لانة قد نودى بابراء للرب . 
  ولقد حذر الرب الشعب من عدم العطاء بقرب السنة السابعة بقولة  :  احترز ان يكون مع قلبك كلام لئيم قائلا قد قربت السنة السابعة سنة البراء وتسوء عينيك باخيك .الفقير ولا تعطة فيصرخ عليك الى الرب فتكون عليك خطية .اعطة ولا يسوء قلبك عندما تعطية .لانة بسبب هذا الامر يباركك الرب الهك فى كل اعمالك وجميع ما تمتد اليك يدك .
  ولكى ينزع الرب الخوف من الجبان الذى يجبن عن عطاء تلك السنة وعد اللة ان يفيض خيراتة 
فى السنة السادسة والسابعة والاولى معا .الى ان تعطى الارض ثمرها .فى السنة الاولى .وان قلتم ماذا ناكل فى السنة السابعة ان لم نزرع ولم نجمع غلتنا .فانى اامر ببركتى لكم فى السنة السادسة فتعمل غلة لثلاث سنين . فتزرعون فى السنة الثامنة وتاكلون من الغلة العتيقة الى السنة التاسعة .الى ان تاتى غلتها تاكلون عتيقا . 
  ولعل القصد الالهى من ذلك العيد هو افادة الارض وحفظ اجناس الوحوش .وتربية الشعب على الاقتصاد .وفى الاتكال على الرب .وفى تلك السنة ابيح للشعب ان يتصيدوا ويربوا النحل ويرعوا 
  المواشى ويصلحوا الابنية ويتاجروا .على ان اهم ما كان فى سنة السبت هو تلاوة التوراة فى مسامعهم .خاصة للعبيد والمسكين .مع التعاليم الدينية .لكى تدوم معرفة اللة وخشيتة بين الشعب ..


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرب معاكم


----------



## المقدس (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر النهيسى على الرد وعلى تقديرة


----------



## المقدس (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد -- سنة اليوبيل*

سنة اليوبيل او عيد السنة السابعة  سبع سنين .وكانت تلك السنة هى سنة السبت سبع سنين اى فى السنة الخمسين .فيقع بذلك سنتان راحة متتابعتان اى سنة السبت ثم سنة اليوبيل . +++ وهذا العيد هو تاج النظام السبتى : فان كان السبت راحة للاشخاص .وتربية الارادة الروحية لهم .وان كانت سنة السبت راحة للارض . + فسنة اليوبيل هى راحة للجمهور كلة . اذ فيها يعود الاشخاص والعشائر الى حالتهم الاصلية بقدر الامكان . فيتحرر العبيد والسوارى حتى الذين كانوا قد ثقب اذانهم . وفيها ترد جميع الرهون والاراضى . الى ايدى اصحابها الاصليين . ما عدا البيةت فى المدن .التى يوجد حولها اسوار .
   ولهذا العيد ثلاثة مفاهيم  ::--
  1-- المفهوم السياسى ::-- اذ بواسطة هذا العيد يمنع اللة ظلم المساكين وتحررهم من العبودية المستمرة . كما يمنع اللى الاغنياء من امتلاك كل الاراضى والعقارات غيتم بذلك احاث نوع من المساواة .بين العشائر كلها .كما ان هذا العيد تثبيت او حفظ لحقوق الامتياز التىتتمتع بها الاسباطمن جهة الاملاك او البنين . وتم بواسطة حفظ هذا العيد التحقق من السبط الذى تسلل منة ربنا يسوع .
   2--- المفهوم الروحى ::--   اذ يستعد فية جميع الشعب اغناء وفقراء سادة او عبيد قضاة او 
 مظلومين لكى يغفر كل منهم للاخر . وكان ترك كل واحد منهم ما لة للاخرين ثمرة من ثمار ذبيحة الغفران التى كانت تقدم لغفران اللة عن اثم مقدمها . 
  3--  المفهوم الرمزى  :: --  اذ يعتبر اليوبيل رمز لسنة المسيح الفدائية التى نادى فيها بحرية 
 الانسان واطلاقة من رباطات الخطية والشيطان ومجد الملكوت الابدى . اننا نعتبر عهد النعمة الانجيلية هو يوبيل دائم تنبا عنة اشعياء النبى  واكدة ربنا يسوع المسيح .عن ذاتة فى تلك النبوة عنها عندما  دفع الية الكتاب ليقرا :: روح الرب على لانة مسحنى لابشر المساكين . ارسلنى لاشفى منكسرى القلوب . لانادى للماسورين بالاطلاق . وللعمى بالبصر . وارسل المنسحقين فى الحرية . واكرز لسنة الرب المفبولة .


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الاعياد -- سنة اليوبيل*

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سفر ايوب*

موضوع جميل


ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الاعياد ---  عيد راس الشهر*

شكرا جدا موضوع جميييل ربنا معاك


----------



## المقدس (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد --- تابع عيد المظال*

تيس واحد من الماعز    + المحرقة الدئمة اليومية بتقدماتها وسكائبها .
  اليوم الرابع   :: يقدمون    + ذبيحة محرقة  : 10 ثور بن بقر وكبشين و14 خروف حولى صحيح بتقدماتها وسكائبها            + ذبيحة خطية  :  تيس واحد من الماعز          + المحرقة الدائمة اليومية بتقدماتها وسكائبها  .
   اليوم الخامس  :: يقدمون   :   +ذبيحة محرقة  : 9 ثيران بن بقر وكبشين و14 خروف حولى صحيح مع تقدماتها وسكائبها       + ذبيحة خطية  :  تيس واحد من الماعز    + المحرقة اليومية بتقدماتها وسكائبها . 
  اليوم السادس   ::يقدمون ::   + ذبيحة محرقة : 8ثيران بن بقر وكبشين و14 خروف حولى صحيح مع تقدماتها وسكائبها      + ذبيحة خطية :: تيس واحد من الاعز           + المحرقة الدائمة اليومية  بتقدماتها وسكائبها .
  اليوم السابع :: يقدمون ::  + ذبيحة محرقة  : 7 ثيران بن بقر وكبشين و14 خروف حولى صحيح مع تقدماتها وسكائبها           + ذبيحة خطية  : تيس واحد من الماعز        + المحرقة الدائمة اليومية بتقدماتها وسكائبها 
  اليوم الثامن   :   يقدمون  :    + ذبيحة محرقة :  ثور واحد بن بقر وكبش و7 خراف حولية صحيحة مع تقدماتها وسكائبها .            + ذبيحة خطية  :   تيس واحد من الماعز . 
           + المحرقة الدائمة اليومية بتقدماتها وسكائبها .
  وعندما كان ياتى عيد المظال فى السنة السابعة كان الاويين يقراون التوراة فى مسامع الشعب كلة . ويلبسون ثياب العيد الفرحة ويتوجهون الى الهيكل وقت ذبيحة الصباح اليومية . بينما ياخذ كاهن ابريقا من ذهب يسع حوالىاثنين وربع كيلو ماء .ويذهب الى بركة سلوام ليملاء الابريق من مائها ثم يرجع الى الهيكل على طريق باب الماءوينفخ فى الابواقبينما يصعد الكاهن الى المذبح ويسكب الماء فى طست الفضة الذى فى جهة الشرق .فى الطستالذى الى جهة الغرب خمرا . وكان فى قعر كل من الطستين انبوبة اتصلت احداهما بالاخرى . فعندما يسيل مجرى الماء ومجرى الخمر  يمتزجا كليهما فى انبوبة مشتركة وسالا معا الى وادى قدرون وكانت تلك العادة تكرر فى السبعة ايام الاولى وتبطل فى اليوم الثامن .


----------



## المقدس (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد --- عيد المظال*

هو احد اعياد اليهود الكبرى . يسمى بعد اسماء   1-- عيد المظال  : لان الشعب كان يخرج من اماكن سكناهم ليقيموا فى مظال مصنوعة من اغصان الشجر ومنصوبة على اسطح المنازل وفى الدار الخاجية للهيكل وفى الازقة وعلى الجبال المجاورة لاورشليم .
2-- عيد الجمع  : لانة يقع فى نهاية الحصادفى اخر السنة 
 وكان العيد يبداء من اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر السابع فى السنة الدينية وهو شهر ايثانيم - تشرين الاول - اكتوبر -اى الشهر الاول للسنة السياسية .وكان العيد 8 ايام السبع ايام الاولى يتلهى الشب ويفرحون وفى اليوم الثامن اعتكاف وراحة وعبادة فى محفل عظيم  ولكل يوم ذبيحة خاصة . 
اليوم الاول : يقدمون : + ذبيحة محرقة : 13ثور بن بقر +3 اعشار دقيق ملتوت بزيت لكل ثور --- 2 كبش + عشرين دقيق ملتوت بزيت لكل كبش -----------14 خروف حولى صحيح حولى + عشر دقيق ملتوت بزيت لكل خروف .                    + ذبيحة خطية  :: تيس واحد من الماعز .     
+ المحرقة الدائمة اليومية بتقدماتها وسكائبها . وفى المساء تضاء المنارتان الكبيرتان فى دار النساء بالهيكل ويرقص امامها الرجال بمشاعل والات طرب .
اليوم الثانى : يقدمون :  + ذبيحة محرقة : 12 ثور بن بقر وكبشين و14 خروف حولى صحيح بتقدماتها وسكائبها   +   ذبيحة خطية  : تيس واحد من الماعز   +


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الاعياد --- عيد المظال*

شكرا جدا 
أول مره أسع عنهم​


----------



## المقدس (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد _ عيد الخمسين*

اى عيد البنتيكستى وهو عيد الاسابيع .او عيد الحصاد .لانة كان فى نهاية حصاد القمح . كما سمى يوم الباكورة .حيث كانت باكورتة تقدم للرب وهما رغيفين من انقى دقيق القمح المحصود .ويقع العيد فى اليوم تاخمسين بعد اليوم الثانى من الفصح .وقد اوصى الرب موسى النبى فى عيد الحصاد ::-   1-- تقديم ذبيحة محرقة للرب .من7 خراف حولية صحيحة + ثور واحد بقر +2 كبش مع تقديماتها وسكيبتها .وقود رائحة سرور للرب .
2-- تقديم ذبيحة خطية وهى تيس واحد من الماعز 
3--تقديم ذبيحة سلامة وهى 2 خروف حولى 
4-- خبز الباكورة وهما رغيفانيزنان عشرين من دقيق القمح يخبزان بالخمر.
5--ان يترك الحصادون زوايا الحقل بدون حصاد ولا يلتقطون القمح الساقط على الارض ويترك للمساكين والغريب .وظل هذا حتى سكن اليهودخارج فلسطين بعد دمار اورشليم .
 وفى الكنيسة المسيحية حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ اثناء احتفالهم بهذا العيد .ولا تزال تحفظة الكنيسة الارثوذكسية بين اعيادها وهو ( عيد العنصرة ) الذى تمارس فية ( صلاة السجدة )


----------



## المقدس (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*لالاعياد - عيد الفصح وعيد الفطير*

هو اكبر اعياد اليهود وهو رمز لعبورهم من العبودية الى الحرية .
1-- بهذا العيد انقلبت تواريخ اليهود اذ اصبح الشهر السابع من السنة المدنية وهو ابيب ( ابريل ) هو الشهر الاول من السنة الدينية .وهذا ترتيب الهى .
2-- كان حديث الرب الى موسى ان يكلم كل جماعتة ( خر 12 :3 ) لكى يصنع الفصح الذى يؤكل - 3--كان للخروف سمات خاصة حددها الرب فى حديثة مع موسى . + ان يكون شاة صحيحة بلا عيب لذا كان يفصل خروف الفصح عن باقى القطيع قبل الفصح باربعة ايام .( ع ) .
 + ان يكون ابن سنة .
4-- وفى ليلة الفصح يذبح الخروف ثم يؤخذ دمة ويغمس فى حزمة من نبات الزوفا ثم يرش على العتبة العليا والقائمتين فى البيوت التى يؤكل بها الفصح . كانت هذة علامة نجاة من ضربة الهلاك فى منتصف الليل .
    لة تكملة    (   طقس اكل الفصح  )


----------



## المقدس (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد - تابع - طقس اكل الفصح*

+كان يشوىشاة الفصح كلة بالنار . + ةلا يؤكل نيئا او مطبوخا بالماء . ولا يكسر منة عظم .
+ يؤكل الخروف كلة . اللحم مع الاكارع مع الراس والاكارع والجوف . + ويؤكل على اعشاب مرة . 
 +يؤكل الخروف كلة ليلة الفصح .ولا يبقى شىء منة للصباح .وان تبقى شىء يحرق بالنار .
 +يؤكل بعجلة . والاحقاء مشدودة والعصى فى الايادى . + يؤطل مع فطير غير مختمر .
 6-- وكان طقس اكلة بان يمسك كبير العائلة كاس خمر غير مختمر ويشرب منة ثم يدور الكاس على كل الحاضرين . وكان نصيب الفرد من الخروف قطعة لا يتعدى حجمها حجم قطعة ليمونة صغيرة . 
 7-- وكان صقس الفصح لا يسمح بان ياكلة عبد او غريب او اجير او غير مختون .
  8-- ولمدة سبعة ايام من يوم الفصح كان يجرى طقس غيد الفطر الذى كان يؤكل سبعة ايام ولا يوجد فيها خمر فى بيوتهم كلها .
 وكان اليوم الاول واليوم الاخير لا يعمل فيهما عمل .


----------



## المقدس (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد  -- عيد التدشين*

كلمة تدشين كلمة عامة معناها تخصيص او تكريس . وفى القديم استخدمت تعبيرا عن تخصيص مكان لعبادة اللة .  +  وقد ورد التدشين فى الكتاب المقدس فى مواقف متعددة هى ::--
  1-- تدشين مذبح خيمة الاجتماع ايام موسى النبى .
  2-- تدشين كل منزل قبل سكناة . وكان يقوم بة رجل البيت باعتبارة ممثلا للكاهن . وقد انتقل هذا العيد فى الكنيسة المسيحية الى طقس مباركة المنازل حيث يقوم فية الكاهن بصلاو خاصة بالمنازل الجديدة .
 3-- تدشين سور اورشليم بعد اعادة بنائة ايام نحميا البار .
  4-- على ان اهم عيد للتدشين كان يد تدشين الهيكل فى اورشليم ايام سليمان الملك . وظل هذا العيد معمولا بة فى اجيال اليهود الى ان تخرب الهيكل وصاروا يعيدون لة فى كل اجيالهم فى 
  اليوم الثالث والعشرين من الشهر السابع كتذكار للتكريس والهتاف والفرح .
  5-- تدشين بيت اللة فى عهد عزرا الكاهن . وكمل البيت فى الثالث من شهر ازار فى السنة السادسة من مك داريوس الملك وبنو اسرائيل الكهنة واللاويين وباقى بنى السبى دشنوا بيت اللة بفرح. وقربوا تدشينا لبيت اللة هذا مئة ثور ومئتى كبش واربع مائة خروف واثنى عشر تيس معزى ذبيحة خطية عن جميع اسرائيل حسب عدد اسباط اسرائيل .


----------



## المقدس (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد --- عيد الابواق*

يقع فى اول يوم من ايام السنة المدنية .اى فى اول اثياتيم (تشرين الاول - اكتوبر )وفى التعليم اليهودىكان هذا اليوم هو يوم ميلاد العالم . لانهم يجمعون الثمار ويزرعون البذور .وكان الشب فية يبوق بالابواق الا اذا وقع العيد يوم سبت . فلا يبوق خارج الهيكل .زكان ذبيحة هذا العيد :--
  1-- ذبيحة محرقة لرلئحة سرور للرب وهى :--
  + ثور واحد بن بقر وكبش واحد وسبع خراف حولية صحيحة .
   + تقدمة الذبيحة :--    دقيق ملتوت بزيت ثلاثة اعشار للثور . وعشرين للكبش . وعشر لكل خروف من الخراف السبعة .
   2-- ذبيحة خطية للتكفير :-- وهى + تيس ولحد من الماعز .
    بخلاف ذبيحة العيد كانت تقدم الذبيحة الدائمةمع سكائبها ومحرقة راس الشهر وتقدماتها .
  ويختلف هذا العيدعن بقية الاعاد الاهلة التى كانوا يبوقون فيها اسضا على الذبائح . فى كونة يوم راحة وفرح وعبعدة .


----------



## المقدس (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد -- يوم الكفارة*

هو يوم صوم واتضاع و طلب غفران اللة .والصوم فية من غروب الشمس الى غروبها فى اليوم التالى . وهو يقع قبل عيد المظال بخمسة ايام اى فى اليوم العاشر من شهر ايثانيم ( تشرين الاول اى اكتوبر . ولا يعمل فية عملا . وكان رئيس الكهنة هو الرجل الوحيد الذى يدخل الى قدس اقداس الهيكلوكانوا يربطون رجلة بسلسلة ذهبية لئلا يموت داخل قدس الاقداس فلا يستطيعوا اخراجة .
وكان رئيس الكهنة يستعد فكان يستحم ويلبس ثيابة المقدسة .من كتان نقى . ويقدم قرلبينة : ثورا ذبيحة خطية وكبشا للمحرقة وذلك عن نفسة اولا .وعن عائلتة وعن الشعب . وبعدها يقدم تيسين منالماعز ذبيحة خطية . وكبشا للمحرقة . ويدفع الثمن من الخزانة العامة . وكان يقاد التيسين لداخل الخيمة وتلقى عليهما قرعة . فيعين احدهما ليهو والاخر لعزازيل .
اما تيس يهوة : يذبحة رئيس الكهنة وينضح دمة على المذبح وكان ياخذ ملء المجمرةنار وملء راحتة بخورا الى قدس الاقداس وينضح من دم التيس باصبعةعلى الغطاء الى الشرق سبع مرات . 
اما تيس عزازيل : فيضع رئيس الكهنة يدية علية ويعترف بخطيتة والشعب كلة . ثم يرسلة رئيس الكهنة مع اى انسان يلاقية بالخيمة لكى يطلقة الى البرية .وبعدما ينتهى رئيس الكهنة من تقديم الكفارة . وبعد رجوع الانسان الذى ارسل معة تيس عزازيل .كانا يستحم كليهما قبل دخول المحلة ثم يقدم رئيس الكهنة الكبشين للمحرقة .


----------



## المقدس (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد -- عيد التجديد*

هذا العيد اقيم تذكارا لتطهير الهيكل  وتجديد بناء المذبح . بعد ان طرد يهوذا المكابى السورين.
منة حوالى عام 164 ق.م 
وكانت طقوس حفظ هذا العيد هى نفس طقوس عيد المظال .وكان يبداء يوم25 كانون الاول اى
شهر ديسمبر .وهو ذات اليوم الذى دنس فية انطيوخس ابيفياس الهيكل . وكان يستمر العيد ثمانية ايام 
على ان عدم حضور هذا العيد فى اورشليم . لم يكن كسرا للناموس .فلم يضطر الناموس حضور كل ذكر . كما فى اعياد اليهود الكبرى .
وقد جاء ذكر هذا العيد مرة واحدة فى الكتاب المقدس . اذ اقترن بالحوار بين ربنا يسوع واليهود الذى انتهى بمحاولة رجمة  وهروبة الى غبر الاردن .


----------



## المقدس (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاعياد -- عيد الفوريم*

هو عيد يهودى اسس تذكارا لخلاص الشعب  بواسطة مردخاى .واستير الملكة . من الهلاك الذى اعدة لهم مردخاى . 
  ودعى بهذا الاسم فوريم لان هامان سحب فورا اى قرعة لكى يستخدم اليوم المناسب لاجراء مقصدة . الخبيث .  واستمر على ذلك من يوم الى يوم .  ومن شهر الى شهر . الى الشهر الثانى عشر ( ازار ) وحينئذا بلغ الملك مرادة . واعطى الملك الامر فى اليوم الثالث عشر من الشهر الاول ( نيسان ).
فمن ثم كان اليهود يعيدون يومى الرابع عشر والخامس عشر من شهر ازار . حيث كانوا يقرؤن سفر استير فى المجامع . وعندما كان يرد ذكر اسم هامان كان كل الشعب يصرخون .( ليمح اسمة ) .
 وعند نهاية اليوم الخامس عشر كانوا يفرحون فرحا كبيرا .
  ويقال ان شفاء المريض منذ ثمانية وثلاثين سنة عند باب الضان تم فى ذلك العيد .


----------



## ermac2014 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الاعياد -- عيد التجديد*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

الله يعطيك العافية

تقبل مروري


----------

